#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   schrumpfblase... kann man was tun? >

## Schlumpfine

hallo, 
man wird ja älter und leider kommen dann auch die zipperlein...  
ich hatte arg mit inkontinenz/stressinkontinenz zu kämpfen. vor 4 wochen bekam ich eine kleine OP bei der mir ein bändchen (?) eingesetzt wurde, so das ich heute wieder herzhaft lachen kann, ohne mich hinterher umziehen zu müssen... ich bin begeistert... und hoffe, das dies lange anhält... 
im zuge der voruntersuchungen zur OP wurde bei mir eine schrumpfblase "festgestellt" ... fassungsvermögen ca. 150 - 200 ml und ja, das ständige aufs klo müssen nervt, zumal man unterwegs auch nicht viele öffentliche toiletten vorfindet... 
der feststellung der schrumpfblase folgte leider keine weitere aufklärung, ob und wenn ja, was man da tun könnte...  
im mom versuch ich, mal auf gut glück und ohne zu wissen, ob es irgendwas bringen könnte, einfach mal "länger auszuhalten"... was aber im grunde einfach nur zu schmerzen führt und noch kein messbares ergebnis brachte...  
nun meine frage an die fachleute hier...  
was kann ich tun, besteht überhaupt hoffnung, diese "gewohnheit" wieder rückgängig machen zu können und wie lange dauert das?  
ich würde diese frage ja auch einem fachmann vor ort stellen, termin leider erst im februar2016 ...  
vielen dank und LG

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Schlumpfine,
du machst das genau richtig. Blasentraining ist die im Moment einzigste Möglichkeit, das Fassungsvermögen wieder etwas zu steigern. Aber 150 - 200 ml ist ja nun nicht ganz so schlecht.
Es ist wichtig, dass du viel trinkst um eine Blaseninfektion zu vermeiden. Sie sind vermutlich die Ursache der Schrumpfblase. 
Bei weiterer, massiver Verschlechterung kann man auch eine OP in Erwägung ziehen. Dabei bekommt die Blase eine Erweiterung (einen Deckel) aus Darmwand. Das ist aber wirklich eine sehr große OP und wird nur bei sehr geringem Fassungsvermögen ( 50 ml) gemacht.
LG gisie

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo gisie, 
vielen dank für deine antwort...  
hatte mich zwischenzeitlich ein wenig belesen und schon gemerkt, das "meine" menge ja noch halbwegs passt... bei dem was andere so durchmachen...  
und nein, ich lege wirklich keinen wert auf eine OP, das gibt immer nur probleme bei mir...  
ich werde also weiterhin versuchen, länger aus-/durchzuhalten... und hoffen, das es was bringt. 
vielen dank

----------

